# Bear semi guided Hunt 2021



## mkelley6 (Aug 15, 2011)

I was hoping to get some recommendations on a bear guide for 2021. I have 8 points right now and i was looking at pulling red oak. I am open to public and private land, really need someone to bait and get on the bears. I wont have time to drive up very much.
Thanks


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Last I looked, you need 9 to pull a tag for Red Oak.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

soggybtmboys said:


> Last I looked, you need 9 to pull a tag for Red Oak.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Which means he's all but guaranteed next year.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Buddy got one this season with 8,but seems like 8 to 13 ,tuff waiting so long.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep last I checked you have a chance at 8 but guaranteed at 9 (with current application rates).


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> Which means he's all but guaranteed next year.


I took it to mean he has 8 points with this years pp included. Not 8 plus 1, they've already awarded this years point, right?

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

soggybtmboys said:


> I took it to mean he has 8 points with this years pp included. Not 8 plus 1, they've already awarded this years point, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


8 right now, so 9th is next May is how I take it. I hunted 2008 and 2016 in red oak (8th application got me in). Next "should" be 2024 or 2025 if points to tag holds.
I always have to think about this like I have to think about time change lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

This member was looking for business but I have no idea of experience or quality.

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/red-oak-hunters.701165/


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> 8 right now, so 9th is next May is how I take it. I hunted 2008 and 2016 in red oak (8th application got me in). Next "should" be 2024 or 2025 if points to tag holds.
> I always have to think about this like I have to think about time change lol


Ok, hard to keep track. I always think of how many I have as I head into pp buying time. Kinda crazy to wait 9 years to pull a tag in Red Oak. We've got alot more bears in that unit than the DNR estimates. 

I'm eyeballing northern Maine right now, as well as SE Alaska for a big Blackie. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

sureshot006 said:


> Which means he's all but guaranteed next year.


You need to have 9 pts going into the drawing. If the OP has 8 points now, he won't have the required 9 points until 2022. He only has 8 pts going into 2021. You dont get a point for 2021 unless you are unsuccessful, or buy a point.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Biggbear said:


> You need to have 9 pts going into the drawing. If the OP has 8 points now, he won't have the required 9 points until 2022. He only has 8 pts going into 2021. You dont get a point for 2021 unless you are unsuccessful, or buy a point.


This is my understanding, why I said what I did. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Biggbear said:


> You need to have 9 pts going into the drawing. If the OP has 8 points now, he won't have the required 9 points until 2022. He only has 8 pts going into 2021. You dont get a point for 2021 unless you are unsuccessful, or buy a point.


Maybe the requirement was less when I drew on my 8th application. Which would mean in your scenario I drew with 7 going in.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

sureshot006 said:


> Maybe the requirement was less when I drew on my 8th application. Which would mean in your scenario I drew with 7 going in.


That would be my bet Sureshot. Red Oak point requirements have been going up for the last few years. The drawing results show a range of points it takes, it will say 8-9 or something like that. In short 100% of applicants with 9 pts drew tags, and a lower percentage drew with 8. You may have been one of the luck applicants in the lower percentage category too.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Biggbear said:


> That would be my bet Sureshot. Red Oak point requirements have been going up for the last few years. The drawing results show a range of points it takes, it will say 8-9 or something like that. In short 100% of applicants with 9 pts drew tags, and a lower percentage drew with 8. You may have been one of the luck applicants in the lower percentage category too.


Well I hope I am wrong. Its always worked out that our camp got a tag considering the hunt year as the point (I know it doesn't give you one). We must have just always been lucky.

My mistake if I was wrong.


----------



## mkelley6 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well my question kind of went off topic pretty quick. Either way I was looking for help on finding a guide not asking if I had enough points to draw. If anyone has GUIDE suggestions that would be great. thanks


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

post 8 had something to consider but like I said I don't know anything about the guy.


----------



## PlottPower (Oct 2, 2015)

I drew a tag in red oak this year with 7 going into the drawing and I know of a young kid that drew a tag with 4 points and my cousin took 11 points to draw this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PlottPower (Oct 2, 2015)

And my brother drew a tag this year goin in with 8 point


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

PlottPower said:


> I drew a tag in red oak this year with 7 going into the drawing and I know of a young kid that drew a tag with 4 points and my cousin took 11 points to draw this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


4 in red oak? Don't think its possible. Maybe one was donated to him?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> Which means he's all but guaranteed next year.


If he's got 8 now, he'll have 8 next May when he applies. If he applies and doesn't get drawn, hell have 9, enough for 2022


----------

